# Work Cabeese?



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

hey folks, I'd really love to see some of you Work Caboose models or ideas!

pics and links would be great!

thanks

cale


----------



## trainmaster1989 (Jan 4, 2008)

This was one of the first models i built. So its not the best. But here it is.: 


















Scott


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's a logging caboose I complted last July... 










Chassis is an old Bachmann flatcar and the body is from a Bachmann 4 wheel caboose. Misc. details added and the marker lights are lit with a 9 volt battery.


----------



## Big65Dude (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's a link to some postings I did in the old format of a Hobart Brothers logging caboose I built from a Hartford kit:

archive.mylargescale.com/forum/topic.asp

There are some further links within this link.

Enjoy.


----------



## Dave Ottney (Jan 2, 2008)

Holy cow Jack, I just went off to the thread you did and was blown away by that model. Excellent work. 
Dave


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Cut down Bachmann Reefer. Still needs lettering and weathering


----------



## Paul Norton (Jan 8, 2008)

Posted By Dave Ottney on 02/19/2008 6:10 AM
Holy cow Jack, I just went off to the thread you did and was blown away by that model. Excellent work. 
Dave

Dave, if you were impressed with that thread you should visit Jack’s web site. Beautiful models of motive power, rolling stock, structures and figures. His incredible painting techniques bring everything to life. I am green with envy.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's my Hobart Estates (Hartfort Products) caboose...




























More photos *here*.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

By work caboose, I'm pretty sure you mean a special caboose used for work trains and similar tasks.  

The two railroads I model (Santa Fe in HO and O)(and D&RGW in G) used regular cabeese for their work trains.  So it was easy for me to model work trains...well at least the caboose part.  Although now I'm repainting all the G scale cabeese to more realistic colors.  So maybe it wasn't so easy /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/ermm.gif


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

Great looking work guys, I appreciate your post! 

cale


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

My live steam shay is pulling the work caboose I made from OLD Garden Railway plans.  I always modify his plans some and don't use the thin plywood as the frame, just cut regular frame pieces.  Jerry


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Folks;

Not strictly a work caboose, but more accurately an industrial caboose.  I built my "Little Deuce Caboose" in 1996.  I needed a caboose to run with silver or gold ore trains made up of LGB and (later) HLW tip bucket ore cars.  The smallest cabooses at that time were the LGB and Bachmann bobbers.  Both of them looked HUGE coupled to tip bucket ore cars.  I needed something that would not overpower the ore cars.




















The basic body is an old ScanKit wayside tool shed.  That was mounted on a basswood frame.  Ozark journals, Gary Raymond wheels, LGB brake shoes, Trackside Details stirrups & brakewheel, and Kadee couplers were added to the frame.  Brake wheel staff, and railings were fabricated from brass rod stock.  The conductor's barrel chair is made from an English Leather cologne bottle top.










It has an interior with two jump seats, a stove, a bucket of coal, and a small shovel.  It would be close, but cosy in there in cold weather.  It won third place in the whimsicals freight car contest at the 1997 National Garden Railway Convention in Washington, DC.










The air tank is a cut-down box that once held 0.7mm leads for mechanical pencils.  The air lines were fabricated from brass rod stock.  I still have another ScanKit wayside tool shed kit on hand.  I am trying to decide whether to build it "stock" or build another "Little Deuce Caboose."

Thanks for looking,
David Meashey


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Cale
Have been working on this one!



























I'm in the prossess of putting in the wood stove!


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2008)

Would the HLW Flat Car be a good platform for something like this in Fn3, or should one use something like an AMS Flat? 

thanks for all the pics guys, they are looking great, and I'm getting inspired! 

cale


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By calenelson on 02/25/2008 12:18 PM
Would the HLW Flat Car be a good platform for something like this in Fn3, or should one use something like an AMS Flat?


For a HLW flatcar, you mean this (link) right?  

While a nice flatcar, it is too small for Fn3 scale (1:20.3).  The HLW flatcar is likely 1:22.5 scale.  I have a few and they match great with LGB, Bachmann, and USA rolling stock that are 1:22.5 scale.  The biggest size difference you'll see if you use 1:22.5 equipment with 1:20.3 is that the 1:22.5 stuff will not be wide enough.

An AMS flat is the perfect way to go for Fn3.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2008)

I thought it's be a little narrow....good that I asked!  sometimes we need that 2nd set of eyes.....Thanks


----------



## fmj (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi. This is my first model in g scale.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2008)

that is really sharp!


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Scott, building bashed cabooses are always fun.  They can be used any where and it looks good behind the 0-4-0 and loggers.  Keep it up.


----------



## suleski (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is the work caboose from Suleski Transportation:  # C10








Lexi, our chocolate lab, rides on the back platform


----------

